# rustic birtch humidor



## mapes (Apr 25, 2008)

I have a friend who makes rustic furniture. I gave him a 20 count humi i had laying around and he came up with this. Its all birtch wood and bark. The handles are bone. He did an awesome job, its a great piece of furniture.


----------



## Corban227 (Jun 22, 2013)

Looks like a pirate chest


----------



## Mattiekrome (Jul 28, 2007)

That would go perfect in a hunting lodge.


----------

